# Congratulate or not?



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is an interesting discussion.

The guy in this picture got on stage at the Leeds today.

Total cock right?

But. He's lost 9 stone and his dream is to compete on stage.

My argument is that he should have dieted a little more and looked better.

It's not hard to enter a bbing show you just show up and pay your £5 fee.

Therefore the accomplishment in my opinion is not actually getting on stage. It's looking good getting on stage.

Opinions please and keep it constructive please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I congratulate him on the weight loss yes but not for getting on stage in that condition, IMO it makes a mockery of the sport and the lads who are stage ready.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> This is an interesting discussion.
> 
> The guy in this picture got on stage at the Leeds today.
> 
> ...


uh huhhh he is indeed packin some package


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

For me personally i dont find him inspirational but i can see obese guys who are looking to loose a load of bodyfat being inspired by him


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> This is an interesting discussion.
> 
> The guy in this picture got on stage at the Leeds today.
> 
> ...


Fair play to him for the weight lose. But in my opinion its to look good on stage.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

hes done good, and i bet he feels confident, he wants to show off, let him


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Embarrassing for him and the others involved. Could have easily waited another year and maybe been somewhere near good enough. 9 stone loss is a good effort though, definitely worth congratulating


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The other thing to consider is that are the people around him telling him he is in stage condition. If they are then they are just total dicks as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to the experience of being on stage. He's put the work in... he just didn't reach the same condition as the others.

It's a personal journey and everyone's journeys are different.

Most people get on stage to win.... he did it to fulfil a dream.

I know I would encourage ANYONE to follow their dreams.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I really seeing 2 belly buttons there? I think he shouldn't have bothered...it's a BB competition not 'the greatest loser.' Ya, not to take away from his weight loss achievement but definitely, if he has the strength of mind for weightloss he can go the extra mile and get BB comp ready too I reckon. As he is there....that's by no means a dream achieved.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't think he was quite ready to be honest.

But fair play, 9 stone is a decent amount


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Agree with you Tom, obviously can't knock him for the weight loss but he has no place on that stage at all, just looks like your average everyday untrained guy


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Not for getting on stage no. But losing that kinda weight is top notch.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> The other thing to consider is that are the people around him telling him he is in stage condition. If they are then they are just total dicks as far as I am concerned.


well if thats the case, people telling him hes stage ready, needs to bin them fools, but he still doesnt look like a dick, hes lost 9 stone thats fvkin hard, and fair play to him doing it, he can look back and say, yeah that was me....look at me now


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

he not going to place anywhere, so it just makes him feel good and I guess it's ok..I don't think those on stage would be offended they can see he's got no chance. However...he didn't even get a tan..that's just disrespectful to BB!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Losing 9 stone is an awesome achievement. He's out of place at a bodybuilding comp though. If I was there I;d have been wondering if he was deluded or taking the p!ss. If it was Slimmer of the Year I'd congratulate him but not in this context.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Fck me i think ile get a fiver out lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with the weight loss being admirable.

But look at someone like Daniel Wheeler who was fat as fcuk and now is a front cover model.

That for me is more admirable. I see people losing weight in my gym all the time. It's admirable but none of them want to compete and I wouldn't advise them to.

One of my clients a girl had lost 20kg in the last 8 weeks. That's nearly 4 stone and she wants to compete but I won't let her until she's ready.

Just my opinion but I think he should have waited.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

He is a bodybuilder entering a bodybuilding show .

If he won then that would be a mockery however he has as much right to enter as the others .


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Everyone is entitled to the experience of being on stage. He's put the work in... he just didn't reach the same condition as the others.
> 
> It's a personal journey and everyone's journeys are different.
> 
> ...


and this is why you get idiots like this on stage. People like you telling encouraging him. It's a bodybuilding COMPETITION, not a centre page spread in heat magazine. He want to compete then fine, put the work over the years in like the rest of us. Makes a joke of a sport that is already a joke to outsiders.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Everyone is entitled to the experience of being on stage. He's put the work in... he just didn't reach the same condition as the others.
> 
> It's a personal journey and everyone's journeys are different.
> 
> ...


Have you competed ever Queenie?

Not a dig just asking. I think those that have competed will argue that a show diet is much harder than a simple weight loss diet.

I would also encourage anyone to follow their dreams. But in that respect is prefer my dream to be a great memory of looking the part not being totally out of place.

That's why I think he should have waited another year.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I agree with the weight loss being admirable.
> 
> But look at someone like Daniel Wheeler who was fat as fcuk and now is a front cover model.
> 
> ...


Exactly what i meant by people telling him he is stage ready when he is not.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Also, I bet the ones saying it's ok that he is on stage are the ones that haven't competed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ewen said:


> He is a bodybuilder entering a bodybuilding show .
> 
> If he won then that would be a mockery however he has as much right to enter as the others .


To be fair that's like a total pencil neck newbie trainer entering a strongman show and not being able to lift fcuk all.

Everyone has the right but not the skill.

If you have a dream it should be fulfilled properly.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

He looks rubbish in terms of bodybuilding competition standard but would still beat most on this board :tongue:

On a serious note, i would feel bad for the guy next to him who has dieted to the extreme to be in 'show condition' as no one would be looking at him. It may of been his dream but the guy next to him may also have come through great accomplishment to be on stage and has got himself in the right condition, which has now been overlooked by this guy.

In my honest opinion hes a star for losing the weight but selfish for wanting to show off on a BODYBUILDING stage.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Have you competed ever Queenie?
> 
> Not a dig just asking. I think those that have competed will argue that a show diet is much harder than a simple weight loss diet.
> 
> ...


No... I fall into the 'going on stage to win' category. Definitely not something I'd do until I felt ready - I've been through prep diets with people and ive seen the strain and I'm not ready for that.

My opinion was based on him prepping the same as everyone else, going on the same journey and just not reaching it. If he's been through that hell, why shouldn't he step on stage? That was my thinking.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> and this is why you get idiots like this on stage. People like you telling encouraging him. It's a bodybuilding COMPETITION, not a centre page spread in heat magazine. He want to compete then fine, put the work over the years in like the rest of us. Makes a joke of a sport that is already a joke to outsiders.


Lol. Encouraging people to follow their dreams and telling someone they're stage ready are two different things


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> No... I fall into the 'going on stage to win' category. Definitely not something I'd do until I felt ready - I've been through prep diets with people and ive seen the strain and I'm not ready for that.
> 
> My opinion was based on him prepping the same as everyone else, going on the same journey and just not reaching it. If he's been through that hell, why shouldn't he step on stage? That was my thinking.


Its my dream to be a an F1 racing driver but i wont be pulling up on the grid in my punto.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

The guys got more balls then me! I couldn't even comprehend competing at anything above 5% fat hence why I dropped out this year!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol. Encouraging people to follow their dreams and telling someone they're stage ready are two different things


I never mentioned dreams. I'd be really annoyed if I was stood next to him. 16weeks of dieting for people to not pay attention to your hard work and admire what you have achieved because they are all laughing at some fat pale guy with no tan.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> No... I fall into the 'going on stage to win' category. Definitely not something I'd do until I felt ready - I've been through prep diets with people and ive seen the strain and I'm not ready for that.
> 
> My opinion was based on him prepping the same as everyone else, going on the same journey and just not reaching it. If he's been through that hell, why shouldn't he step on stage? That was my thinking.


That's a good mentality.

Bbing is about appearances. You aren't judged on how much you lift or how hard you diet. It's about how you look.

He looks like he doesn't belong based on just looking.

Without the weight loss story you'd all rubbish him no doubt. As I would.

Every competitor has a story. My last outing I was going through a stressful divorce, was working 40 hour week and was working right up to the day before the qualifier and British as I couldn't afford staff to cover me.

I was also on anti inflammatories for an abcess in my tooth which prevented me carbing up properly and also dropping water effectively.

So I didn't look like I should have on stage but I didn't get them to make an announcement explaining that.

EVERY competitor has a story and they all deserve a clap for the hardship they endured.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel sorry for him tbh. Good on him for the weight loss but he's still too fat to compete.

Surely he had researched the competitive bodybuilding scene and realised he was setting himself up for failure.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Have you competed ever Queenie?
> 
> Not a dig just asking.* I think those that have competed will argue that a show diet is much harder than a simple weight loss diet. *
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

@Tinytom He looks like he's possibly had a tummy tuck and has some excess skin which possibly will hang as he loses more weight around his stomach. Is it likely that he would ever truly be stage-ready? Maybe this is as good as he feels he'll get and so it's merely a confidence thing for him to get up on stage.

I appreciate what you're saying about him not being a bodybuilder but he's not harming anyone (only making himself look silly)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> I never mentioned dreams. I'd be really annoyed if I was stood next to him. 16weeks of dieting for people to not pay attention to your hard work and admire what you have achieved because they are all laughing at some fat pale guy with no tan.


The dude got a standing ovation. No one was laughing.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Personally I say fair play to him for getting up on stage looking like that alongside you guys, must have taken some balls.

His weight loss is amazing regardless, but go tell people at weight watchers and slimming world if thats all he wanted was some attention and recognition.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

The guys clearly not shy, I wouldn't go up in stage like that even if they paid me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair that's like a total pencil neck newbie trainer entering a strongman show and not being able to lift fcuk all.
> 
> Everyone has the right but not the skill.
> 
> If you have a dream it should be fulfilled properly.


I agree 100% the problem exists because of pc organisers .

These people shoukd be fcuked off but they still have a right to "compete" .


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> The dude got a standing ovation. No one was laughing.


Ok, if the compere stood there as every competitor walked out on stage and gave the crowd a little story about their life, something completely unrelated to bodybuilding would that be ok?

It's not xfactor, sob stories don't work.

A close friend of mine, I'm sure you know her, lost 7stone last year to get on stage and she didn't look out of place, she looked like she should have been there. She didn't ask to tell the crowd she had lost 7stone. Why? Because it doesn't matter on stage.

Social networking is the place to boast about your weight loss (apparantly) to people that give a f*ck (also apparantly).

If he wants to compete as a bodybuilder, go away, train and eat like a bodybuilder and then hit the stage.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> This is an interesting discussion.
> 
> The guy in this picture got on stage at the Leeds today.
> 
> ...


Does he have two belly buttons?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I've put 4 and a half stone on. I'm going on stage next week.

Or not

I personally don't understand why he feels the need to go on stage at that point.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> Ok, if the compere stood there as every competitor walked out on stage and gave the crowd a little story about their life, something completely unrelated to bodybuilding would that be ok?
> 
> It's not xfactor, sob stories don't work.
> 
> ...


Why are u asking me if that's ok? I'm just telling u what happened. I also couldn't tell u why he felt the need to announce it.

I wouldn't know about x factor either. I don't watch it 

I agree with what Tom said, its not about what you've done, its about how u look on stage. I get that. And as I said above I wouldn't get on stage unless I felt I had a competitive physique... he just has other ideas, maybe it's him, maybe it's the people around him. We'll never know!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Why are u asking me if that's ok? I'm just telling u what happened. I also couldn't tell u why he felt the need to announce it.
> 
> I wouldn't know about x factor either. I don't watch it
> 
> I agree with what Tom said, its not about what you've done, its about how u look on stage. I get that. And as I said above I wouldn't get on stage unless I felt I had a competitive physique... he just has other ideas, maybe it's him, maybe it's the people around him. We'll never know!


I'm asking you because you were the first on the thread to condone it lol.

You should watch xfactor, its amaz......nope, can't do it, can't lie.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Tough one, he's obviously put in the effort to lose the 9 stone and so deserves to fulfil his dream? But at the same time it mocks the standards and I can't see how it wouldn't of been embarrassing for him?

Why couldn't of he waited a while longer is what I'm left thinking


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> I'm asking you because you were the first on the thread to condone it lol.
> 
> You should watch xfactor, its amaz......nope, can't do it, can't lie.


I condone following dreams for sure. I never said I would have encouraged him to get on stage in that condition... I'm just saying IF he dieted, trained etc the same as the rest of the guys, endured the same strain, he has as much right as anyone else to be up there.

And ha! Don't worry I wouldn't have watched it anyway. Csi is where it's at!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> He looks rubbish in terms of bodybuilding competition standard but would still beat most on this board :tongue:
> 
> On a serious note, i would feel bad for the guy next to him who has dieted to the extreme to be in 'show condition' as no one would be looking at him. It may of been his dream but the guy next to him may also have come through great accomplishment to be on stage and has got himself in the right condition, which has now been overlooked by this guy.
> 
> In my honest opinion hes a star for losing the weight but selfish for wanting to show off on a BODYBUILDING stage.


I agree, unfair on the other competitors who have gotten stage ready


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I condone following dreams for sure. I never said I would have encouraged him to get on stage in that condition... I'm just saying IF he dieted, trained etc the same as the rest of the guys, endured the same strain, he has as much right as anyone else to be up there.
> 
> And ha! Don't worry I wouldn't have watched it anyway. Csi is where it's at!


Lol I can't be ar$ed with this anymore.

He shouldn't have been up there. UKBFF should have said no instead of thinking about his £35 membership and £5 entry fee. 146competitors at Leeds today, they don't need to waste anymore time.

Hang on, I've discovered who's fault it is......


----------



## SuperSwede (Sep 14, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> Lol I can't be ar$ed with this anymore.
> 
> He shouldn't have been up there. UKBFF should have said no instead of thinking about his £35 membership and £5 entry fee. 146competitors at Leeds today, they don't need to waste anymore time.
> 
> Hang on, I've discovered who's fault it is......


Didnt they say the same initially about the guys in Cool Runnings... This guy in a few years could come back shredded and place... Unlikely, but at least he gave it a go!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

SuperSwede said:


> Didnt they say the same initially about the guys in Cool Runnings... This guy in a few years could come back shredded and place... Unlikely, but at least he gave it a go!!


I have no idea what cool runnings is......

IF he can come back in a few years shredded then fair play but ATM he isn't, so shouldn't be anywhere near a BB stage.

You can't say at least he gave it a go.

I'll jump the ring with Mayweather shall I? Get knocked out in 1 second......ahh well.....at least I gave it a go.


----------



## SuperSwede (Sep 14, 2013)

Jacko89 said:


> I have no idea what cool runnings is......
> 
> IF he can come back in a few years shredded then fair play but ATM he isn't, so shouldn't be anywhere near a BB stage.
> 
> ...


I guess it does somewhat undermine the efforts of the 'competitive' bodybuilders onstage... Fair point. Give cool runnings a watch if u can, epic!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think they all look like cocks standing there in their budgie smugglers all smeared with Marmite.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

SuperSwede said:


> I guess it does somewhat undermine the efforts of the 'competitive' bodybuilders onstage... Fair point. Give cool runnings a watch if u can, epic!


It does mate.

I'll check it out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Body building comps are for body builders he is not and by rights should not be on stage with those that are £5 or not.

If he wants to show of his weight loss he can sell his story to a newspaper or weight watchers


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like he's taking the p!ss, it's not a weight watchers meeting it's a competition of which he isn't of the standard to be there!


----------



## run (Apr 30, 2009)

A firm NOT from me . The others on the stage have spent weeks dieting and prepping for there moment on stage .

He obviously has done well for losing 9 stone but a bodybuilding competion is not where he deserves to get his applause and the other competitors deserve to have someone of the same standing sharing there stage


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

More importantly and probably because I am really fattist, he shouldn't have got so fat in the first place.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done to him for the 9st but to get up on stage with guys that have trained and dieted like fcuk is a bit off a pi$$ take IMO and makes a mockery of it !

Could have at least got a tan :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

He could have at least roided up like every one els lol

Come on make some effort natty scum


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I actually think it's pretty silly. Like entering a dog into a serious horse race. You know the jockey on a dog is going to steal the limelight. It's a serious sport and he kind of selfishly got on stage looking pants in a competition where it matters if you look like pants or suspenders. Just makes the show seem lame, standing clap or not, just seems silly to me.

Edit: Also think if he was going to do it looking like that, he should have tanned up (so he didn't stand-out so garishly) and also not had anything announced so he could be judge the same as everyone else.


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Congratulations on the weight loss, for sure. A bodybuilding comp just isn't the appropriate place to exhibit that weight loss.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

To be honest to go on stage looking like that, I have a suspicion that he may have issues in his mind.

Its a bit like the fat bird on karaoke night who hogs the mike all night because they think they are posh spice.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps people should actually ask the people on stage with him what they thought instead of making assumptions they are all offended by it. How do you know they didn't encourage him? 9 stone is not easy and maybe they all respect him for the discipline it took for him to do that? Who knows.

That said, he obviously isn't going to win anything looking like that, but in another 2/3 stone of cutting he may have a much better shot of getting further. I think people should look more towards this being personal achievement and the story behind it then being so upset by it. It doesn't make a mockery of anything, see it for what it is. It actually paints bodybuilding in a better light to the average person by having a positive influence on society.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Perhaps people should actually ask the people on stage with him what they thought instead of making assumptions they are all offended by it. How do you know they didn't encourage him? 9 stone is not easy and maybe they all respect him for the discipline it took for him to do that? Who knows.
> 
> That said, he obviously isn't going to win anything looking like that, but in another 2/3 stone of cutting he may have a much better shot of getting further. I think people should look more towards this being personal achievement and the story behind it then being so upset by it. It doesn't make a mockery of anything, see it for what it is. It actually paints bodybuilding in a better light to the average person by having a positive influence on society.


His weight loss is fantastic, but this was a bb competition. Perhaps square peg in round hole comes to mind?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

He's undermined his hard work.

If he told me "I just lost 9 stone", I'd think "Well done fella".

But if he told me "I just lost 9 stone and then got on stage looking like this", I'd think "Dork".


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hats off to him for losing the weight, and if he wants to go on stage to show everyone good for him, its an achievement to be proud of, and aslong as he is proud of it then it doesn't matter that the guy next to him is in better condition


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I lost 9st to do my first bbing comp but i would never go on stage looking like that, if it was his dream surely he had a mirror, he must have had an idea what he's supposed to look like? If he really wanted to do it he should have had some expert advice and did it properly!!! well done for losing the weight by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Too be honest i would'nt take my shirt off at home in that condition let alone a bb show.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

his life, who even cares?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> his life, who even cares?


loads of people on the internet mate serious business


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I think if he achieved what he wanted and felt good enough about himself to be able to stand half naked on a stage infront of tons of people, overcoming every fear and knocking on the head all the self conciousness hes probably been carrying for most of his life then more power to him.

and rather it being "him" making a mockery of the sport maybe the federations should be the ones to set a bar rather than the competitors or ukm members?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Complete cock IMO. Wtf is he doing going in fcuking stage. It MUST be a p1sstake?


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Definately not congratulations for getting on stage. While a 9 stone loss is great and well done to him for that he does need a good dose of realism. He may be in the best shape of his life but he is not competing against himself he is competing against the others who are there and while self belief is all fine and dandy self delusion is an entirely different matter (see xfactor!!)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't buy the if it was his dream argument, If it was his dream he would have worked a bit harder to get it done.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Fair play for the weight loss, 9 stone is alot... but in all honesty a little get together at weight watchers with 10 or so obese clients all clapping and back patting him is where he should have drawn the line...

hell the condition he is in that pic is a starting point for a diet to hit the stage...after a dirty bulk,

personally i feel judges at check in should grade athletes to keep the level high, or if it offends , then make more novice classes to fill the niche...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I say fair play to him, the judges judge everyone not the crowd or competitors, so he has a right to be judged. Yes he stood little chance and in the end the judges passed the right judgement.

This would only be worthwhile discussing if he actually won or even beat someone else. He came last I am sure and the best physique still won on the day (unless its political lol). So what does it matter if he stood on stage?

And yes I have competed (many times) before I get asked the question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Hats off to the guy


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

If I started boxing and a year later I had improved a significant amount, I still wouldnt climb into the ring with a world champ unless I actually thought i could win.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> This is an interesting discussion.
> 
> The guy in this picture got on stage at the Leeds today.
> 
> ...


he be a great advert for macdonalds family meals the fat c1nt or even a diddy ride


----------

